
For Some Men, Mark Zuckerberg Is a Lifestyle Guru - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/fashion/mens-style/mark-zuckerberg-lifestyle-guru.html
======
srisaila
What's Facebook's contribution to mankind?

------
kafkaesq
The farther we skid along into a _fin-de-bubble_ era, the more tech articles
read like something out of GQ or Maxim. In addition to the above, we also
have, for example:

 _Nadler, who is 32, spent the rest of the morning checking in with some of
the bank’s most regular Kensho users — a top executive on the options-and-
derivatives-trading desks, a fund manager — then took an Uber down for a lunch
meeting at Goldman’s glass tower just off the West Side Highway in Manhattan.
While almost everyone in the building dresses in neatly pressed work attire,
Nadler rarely deviates from his standard outfit: Louis Vuitton leather sandals
and a casual but well-cut T-shirt and pants, both by the designer Alexander
Wang. Nadler owns 10 of these._

Memo to wannabe alpha geeks: you now have more options besides back
turtlenecks.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/the-robots-are-
co...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/the-robots-are-coming-for-
wall-street.html)

~~~
mahmud
That is not what I got from the article at all. It's about people being
inspired to live a fuller life by someone they look up to. Setting time aside
for reflection, self-improvement, and giving back.

~~~
kafkaesq
Except they can also find qualities like that in people they directly know,
can't they?

They don't have to model themselves after billionaires.

~~~
mahmud
This is a very cynical view to take. Much of your life is shaped by emulating
people you have never known directly. And for the better.

Every time you read a book, you're engaging in a dialogue with someone you
have likely never known personally. Be it the author, or the characters of
fictional works.

Your heroes span time and space, find them everywhere, even among
billionaires.

~~~
kafkaesq
You're right, perhaps I've allowed myself to become a bit cynical. I just tend
to think that, rather than "heroic" figures our society has awarded outsize
rewards (i.e. stupendously humungous amounts of money and/or recognition) we'd
be better off looking for "heroic" qualities in people already around us --
and who may be serving in roles far less glamorous: teachers, social workers,
parents... or the guy in the next cube, even.

You know, in the spirit of the:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Man_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Man_theory)

